# Need help for cleaning thermos'



## Keeperofmanya (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi. Does anyone know of a way to clean stainless steel thermos' on the inside? I have two of them and they have all turned brown inside and I don't know what to use to clean them. :help:


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I use automatic dishwasher soap...the granules. Use some super hot water (hot as you can get it) and dump some of the dishwasher soap in. Let it sit for a few hours and dump/rinse. Will look like new!

Even though I've not had a dishwasher in the past (I have one now but it's not hooked up) I always keep dishwasher soap on hand. It's a great cleaner for stainless steel, and will get white laundry and white enamel sinks SO white it's crazy!

HTH!
Shawna


----------



## Keeperofmanya (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I will get some and try it.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

crushed ice mixed with baking soda. fill and shake. repeat as needed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking of vinegar! I'd heat vinegar to almost boiling, pour it in and let it stand. Of course, it would need to be rinsed wel.


----------



## Sassylady (Sep 16, 2006)

A Tablespoon of bleach and hot water and let it sit overnite.. Always worked well for me.. Just rinse thorughly then let sit for a couple of hours with vinegar and hot water to take away any remaining residue or smell..


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Tablets for cleaning dentures cleans them too.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Add some clean sand for scouring the surface, ala 'liquid sandpaper' 

Shake,shake,shake


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

use a brush for cleaning baby bottles. You can even tie a small cloth around it to make it bigger.


----------



## Keeperofmanya (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, I have tried the vinegar, the soda ,I've used a nice big bottle brush . They are so black inside. I am going to try the automatic dish detergent and if that doesn't work I am going to try the denture tablets.


----------



## rufus (May 25, 2006)

My Grandma puts comet or ajax with hot water and some chunks of potatoes inside (works great for glass gallon jugs) and shake shake shake.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Hot soapy water and one of those long metal bead chains,put the top on and shake.Works for glass bottles too.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

To get rid of coffee residue, I use boiling water and baking soda (2-3 Tablespoons). Let sit for at least 1/2 hour and empty and scrub with a bottle brush. It's amazing what will come out. Black crud floats to the top, yuk!

I have also used the acids used to clean lime scale. And I have used play sand and water to scrub out crud that will not come out any other way, it acts like sand paper. You will want to sanitize it after using that.

For maintenance cleaning afterwards, use the boiling water and baking soda, it removes the oils that coat the inside. Many coffee drinkers react negatively to heavily perfumed dish soaps.

I have used these methods to clean several that were used by the "only rinse and refill " crowd.

Good Luck!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Keeperofmanya - So, what finally worked for you?

Unfortunately, I find myself with the same problem! DH brought in his thermos (don't know where it's been hiding - he's apparently been using it!) and asked me to clean it. It still had coffee in it, and had such a vacuum seal, I couldn't get the lid off! Took me several more days to remember to ask him to get it off so I could clean it. Anyway, needless to say...

I will be trying any and all of these suggestions this evening (except for the dishwashing tablets - I have never had a dishwasher, and don't have the cash this week.)


----------

